# Crappies lights under full moon



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

ive not had much success drawing shad in at night under a full moon. 
If a few had better luck than me, I may try it this weekend. Opinions?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Too bad I'm working like next 17 days. Maybe Monday after work I'll try too. Haven't wet a line in a while.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You question got me thinking..I can't really remember if the light worked on a full moon night as I go fishing when the opportunity arises. I am off work next week so I be out Sunday evening and night and several nights next week dipping minnows over the green glow of my submersible crappie light.
I just checked the moon phase calendar. The last full moon was July 27th. We went night fishing on the 24th. There was schools of shad all around circling the light and we killed the crappie that night. We next went night fishing on Friday, August 3rd and there were much less baitfish circling the boat and light.
I see Sunday is the full moon. The buddy and I will be out there Sunday night.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Let us know how it goes lewzer..... I’m leaning toward some river smallmouth or maybe nightime flathead fishing this weekend.


----------

